# Wood Green chitter-chatter..



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2009)

The pre-cooked chickens in Morrisons were abit small tonight.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

blud


----------



## IC3D (Sep 7, 2009)

Someones been stabbed probably, quite possibly outside the bookies and some Somalian lads are practicing looking quizzical, strung out, edgy and apathetic all at the same time


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, nobody beat me up anyway.. pretty good for a Monday. Really wasn't in the mood for it.


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Someones been stabbed probably, quite possibly outside the bookies and some Somalian lads are practicing looking quizzical, strung out, edgy and apathetic all at the same time



wtf, i don't even know where wood green is


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

harin_gay_.

nuff said really....


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2009)

So no-one else saw the chickens then?


----------



## IC3D (Sep 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> wtf, i don't even know where wood green is



Why are you in the Wood Green chatter thread then, I'm just trying to give it a bit of unsubstantiated gossip flavour. I bought a flask in Wilko's for 2.99 theres the reality not so interesting so added a bit of flavour, 2.99 is real value though


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

i see chickens fairly regularly.

not often in morrisons tho.

shame me.


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Why are you in the Wood Green chatter thread then, I'm just trying to give it a bit of unsubstantiated gossip flavour. I bought a flask in Wilko's for 2.99 theres the reality not so interesting so added a bit of flavour, 2.99 is real value though



you're the one who accused me of being in wood green


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2009)

There's a good shop just down from Morrison's - proper butchers.  Sells alot of chickens.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 7, 2009)

I buy my fish in the market, nice Snapper, not a great chicken eater myself


----------



## Hollis (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yes.   That'll be the market behind Wilkinson's??


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 8, 2009)

I fell asleep on the 121 yesterday when I was going to Southgate and ended up in Wood Green.

I crossed the road and got the 121 back in the other direction about three minutes later.

That was my first experience of Wood Green.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 8, 2009)

I played football around Wood Green quite a bit as a kid. Haringey Youth League you see. 

Post match MaccyDs on Wood Green High Rd were a weekend highlight but there was a fair chance of getting some shit off bigger kids on the bus back.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> I fell asleep on the 121 yesterday when I was going to Southgate and ended up in Wood Green.
> 
> I crossed the road and got the 121 back in the other direction about three minutes later.
> 
> That was my first experience of Wood Green.



I see you're in Enfield Lock PO. Freezywater?


----------



## Boycey (Sep 8, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> harin_gay_.
> 
> nuff said really....



as it happens harringay is south of wood green though it is in the borough of harin_gey_.

not alot of people know that.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 8, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> I see you're in Enfield Lock PO. Freezywater?



Enfield Island Village.

Though I would like to live in Freezywater just for the name!


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 8, 2009)

I bought Trompe le Monde by The Pixies at the old Our Price in Wood Green Shopping City when it came out back in 1992 (I think).

That is my happiest memory of Wood Green.


----------



## keithy (Sep 8, 2009)

My flat stinks of vomit does anyone wanna come and clean it for me?


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Enfield Island Village.
> 
> Though I would like to live in Freezywater just for the name!



It that the one on the old munitions site?


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 8, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> It that the one on the old munitions site?



Just googled and yes. I worked in that site years ago when it was none as the Royal Small Arms Depot. Put in many of the utilities and was always most amused at the site drawings of potentially dangerous leftover munitions to watch out for


----------



## hipipol (Sep 8, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Just googled and yes. I worked in that site years ago when it was none as the Royal Small Arms Depot. Put in many of the utilities and was always most amused at the site drawings of potentially dangerous leftover munitions to watch out for



Lee Enfield rifle an all that?


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

Boycey said:


> as it happens harringay is south of wood green though it is in the borough of harin_gey_.
> 
> not alot of people know that.




I DID not know that! I always thought it was slapdash copy. Cheers for the knowledge, blud


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 8, 2009)

hipipol said:


> Lee Enfield rifle an all that?



Can't remember but that would make sense.

There was a good awful club round that way too.

Called 'Rifles' in fact!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 8, 2009)

We drove through Wood Green last Saturday on our way out of London and down to Cornwall. At least, I think it was Wood Green. Probably more Edmonton now I think about it. Anyway, Falmouth is gorgeous.


----------



## Turboprop (Sep 8, 2009)

Is "The Nelson" pub still open?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 8, 2009)

Turboprop said:


> Is "The Nelson" pub still open?



Not sure. It was the first time I've ever been to Falmouth.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 8, 2009)

Yelkcub said:


> Can't remember but that would make sense.
> 
> There was a good awful club round that way too.
> 
> Called 'Rifles' in fact!



Rifles burned in mysterious circumstances long ago - (before I moved here in 2006 anyway).

It's being turned into more flats.

As for the heavy metals still on site, our covenant sates we can't dig for more than a meter in the garden without some approval from someone or other.

But in 2006, a three bedroom house for £225k, who cares about a bit of mercury poisoning?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 8, 2009)

Turboprop said:


> Is "The Nelson" pub still open?



I used to drink in there, a decade ago when I lived in Wood Green.


----------



## keithy (Sep 8, 2009)

yep, still open


----------



## Maggot (Sep 8, 2009)

PacificOcean said:


> Enfield Island Village.


 Enfield has an island???!!!!!!!111


----------



## Madusa (Sep 8, 2009)

Last time I was in Wood Green in Dec, I visited my mate who lives in the topflat of a house off Lordship Lane. We joked, I took the piss out of his Emerald shiny nylon bedsheets that his ex left him and we got stoned. We tried to watch Simpsons, I got restless, said goodbye and took a bus to erm...Leytonstone.


----------



## girasol (Sep 8, 2009)

Turboprop said:


> Is "The Nelson" pub still open?



There used to be one on Holloway Road, I think it's still there.

Go Hollis!!!!  Good work in bringing the habitational minorities into the fore!


----------



## rich! (Sep 8, 2009)

I've just finished the book the chaps at the nice bookshop in Wood Green got for me.

My next book is from Wood Green Library.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I've just got home.  The blue sky is out and the sun is shining in Wood Green today.


----------



## strung out (Sep 8, 2009)

maybe you should have stayed out a little longer then


----------



## Hollis (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, I've got the other half of the chicken to look forward to. I might pop out to the shops to buy some light salad cream first though.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 8, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Enfield has an island???!!!!!!!111



More a strip of land between the Lea and the Navigation Channel


----------



## Hollis (Sep 8, 2009)

Turboprop said:


> Is "The Nelson" pub still open?



Yes.    Use to be my local for 6 years.  Didn't go in it much.  Saw a cracking scrap there once though.  Fists and blood everywhere.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 8, 2009)

Morrisons also have a good deal on their 'Morrison's own' lable whiskey.  yum yum

I looked at Wood Green today on a map and was overcome with rage, lightheadedness, and sorrow.


----------



## pootle (Sep 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I looked at Wood Green today on a map and was overcome with rage, lightheadedness, and sorrow.



I think you need to get out more love.  But not to Wood Green, obvs! We'd never hear the end of it for a start!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't say I've tried the own label wiskey.. the own-brand lager is good if you don't want a hefty hangover though. And reasonably priced too.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 9, 2009)

Hollis said:


> Can't say I've tried the own label wiskey.. the own-brand lager is good if you don't want a hefty hangover though. And reasonably priced too.


You should try their cheese and onion rolls, they are delicious and big.  4 for £2.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 9, 2009)

Didn't Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie used to live in Wood Green. No, hang on, sorry, it was Dalston. Imagine bumping into Stephen Fry coming out of the Dalston Superstore. That would be odd.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 9, 2009)

Jack Hawkins - Star of 'The Bridge on the River Kwai' and 'The Cruel Sea' - is Wood Green's main claim to fame.


----------



## Stig (Sep 9, 2009)

Turnpike lane wetherspoons is far superior to Wood Green Station wetherspoons. 

Except that Wood Green Station wetherspoons is opposite morrisons.  (I haven't seen their chickens recently btw.)


----------



## keithy (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 9, 2009)

Stig said:


> Turnpike lane wetherspoons is far superior to Wood Green Station wetherspoons.
> 
> Except that Wood Green Station wetherspoons is opposite morrisons.  (I haven't seen their chickens recently btw.)



Resisted the tempatation to buy a Morrisons value quiche and splashed out on a 2 for £3 deal on their cheese and onion quiches.  Together with the salad bag and blueberries the bill came to £5 exactly!!


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 9, 2009)

How can you live with yourself


----------



## boohoo (Sep 9, 2009)

Stig said:


> Turnpike lane wetherspoons is far superior to Wood Green Station wetherspoons.
> 
> Except that Wood Green Station wetherspoons is opposite morrisons.  (I haven't seen their chickens recently btw.)



Wood green has a goose... i don't remember it being very exciting though... But that is wood green for you.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 10, 2009)

Not much to report tonight - a quick dash from the tube.  No punch ups of note.  Inglorious Basterds is no longer showing at the cinema.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 10, 2009)

Only went as far as Hornsey today so heres a picture of the W3 bus to keep us ticking over


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice! That's dead close to my flat. That pub - The Gate - does massive pizzas and ale that's, well, a bit meh. Popular place.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 11, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Only went as far as Hornsey today so heres a picture of the W3 bus to keep us ticking over



I used to live just round the corner from there. It's a lovely walk up to Alley Pally.


----------



## rich! (Sep 11, 2009)

I shall go to Wood Green tomorrow.

The bggest question for me is, of course, *what random nutjobs will have a stall outside the library*.

I will, of course, pick up a danmed fat hardback from that bookshop on my way.

And possibly, to commemorate one of the world's first cashpoints (at Spouters Corner, no less) I will take out several notes from a machine in the area...


----------



## rich! (Sep 11, 2009)

Ron Merlin said:


> Very nice! That's dead close to my flat. That pub - The Gate - does massive pizzas and ale that's, well, a bit meh. Popular place.



I used to live just round the corner and up the road from there. Still walked all the way to Turnpike Lane spoons for a beer, though


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 11, 2009)

I've been through wood green on a bus a few times


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought about Wood Green today and had to hide under the covers.

Seriously though I once met this foxy Greek chick in the Morrisons coffee shop for tea.  She was helping me with something and I was in love with her.  I looked really good but ultimately treated her a bit badly because she didn;t know about my love and was unaware how innocent actions would hurt me so much.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 13, 2009)

*Wood Green Primark to open in November!!*

http://www.haringeyindependent.co.uk/news/4434869.Wood_Green_Primark_to_open_in_November/?ref=mr



> Primark bosses have confirmed they will open a shop in the former Pearsons department store in The Mall, in High Street, Wood Green



That will be an interesting opening day....



> Primark said it selected Wood Green because it was an "ideal location" already attracting shoppers from its key demographics



lol


----------



## Maggot (Sep 13, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I thought about Wood Green today and had to hide under the covers.
> 
> Seriously though I once met this foxy Greek chick in the Morrisons coffee shop for tea.  She was helping me with something and I was in love with her.  I looked really good but ultimately treated her a bit badly because she didn;t know about my love and was unaware how innocent actions would hurt me so much.


Maybe you should have chosen a more romantic location than the Wood Green Morrisons coffee shop.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Maybe you should have chosen a more romantic location than the Wood Green Morrisons coffee shop.



It was her choice cos she worked round there.  It was a 'professional' meeting.  But i was in love.  If she had asked me to drink it on the kerb I'd have done so


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 13, 2009)

rich! said:


> I used to live just round the corner and up the road from there. Still walked all the way to Turnpike Lane spoons for a beer, though



Can't say I blame you. I'd do the same. I'd rather go in the small Irish place over the bridge than the Gate. Bad ale; great Guinness. Thick as fuck. Yum.


----------



## pootle (Sep 13, 2009)

For someone who hates Wood Green so much Upchuck, you do so like to post about it quite a bit.

And what you saying about Primarni?  Be great to have a Primarni in Wood Green!   No hockey sticks though, obvs


----------



## keithy (Sep 14, 2009)

tis true Poots, I've been serving blackcurrant soda to the workmen who are doing the new Primark. They're all bloody geordies. And Some of em are well fit. I trust them with the important task of bringing Primarni to wood green.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 14, 2009)

pootle said:


> For someone who hates Wood Green so much Upchuck, you do so like to post about it quite a bit.(



It's like an itch I can't scratch 

I think Wood Green could be a great place, it just needs some cleaning up and maybe some redesigning.


----------



## keithy (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't get why you go on about it being filthy though, I don't see how it's any dirtier than the rest of London.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 14, 2009)

keithy said:


> I don't get why you go on about it being filthy though, I don't see how it's any dirtier than the rest of London.



It's more the people, especially the crowds around the bustops.  The people there look scruffy and mad.  Those people are Wood Green to me.  May sound snobby but I canna help it


----------



## keithy (Sep 14, 2009)

It doesn't sound snobby, it IS snobby. You want the people to be "cleaned up"? Get a grip woman, have these 'scruffy and mad' people waiting for the bus ever done anything to you?

I'll promise you something. Actually promise. You'd have a much better life if you got off your high horse and opened yourself up to the fact that people who are different to you are not automatically horrible/pointless.


----------



## keithy (Sep 14, 2009)

Infact, I'd probably say that anyone who is different to you is much more likely to be sound.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 14, 2009)

I never said they were horrible and pointless.  I said they were scruffy and mad.  I was stating a fact.


----------



## keithy (Sep 14, 2009)

Think about the way you talk about them, here and on all the other threads you've felt it necessary to be ridiculous on recently.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 14, 2009)

It's a scummy place.  Simple as.  As is Turnpike Lane and Tottenham.  Haringey has its fair share of scummy ugly places and Wood Green happens to be one of them.  I think the same of Dalston and Hackney Central.  Sue me.


----------



## pootle (Sep 14, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Sue me.



No need. Your hatred will eat you up


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Merlin said:


> Can't say I blame you. I'd do the same. I'd rather go in the small Irish place over the bridge than the Gate. Bad ale; great Guinness. Thick as fuck. Yum.



Yeah - the Irish place is pretty decent.  Haven't been in the Gate for awhile now..seems to be fairly decent.  Not even sure if Howard Marks is still doing his rock nights at the Anglers.. So out the loop these days..


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 17, 2009)

Haven't been in the Anglers at all - is it alright? What's the ale like? You're right about the Park Inn, it's quiet and friendly. My gf lived round there for years before we moved in together and she knows all the old Irish lads in there. She can't walk past them without them wanting to give her a hug (and more, the randy old sods!)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 18, 2009)

The Anglers is under 'new management' and it appears Howard Marks days on the wheels-of-steel are over.. All things must pass. 

Didn't seem to be any real ale.  The high point is the seats.  Real quality pub seats.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2009)

*..*

Going to toddle off down to Haringey Independent Cinema this Thursday:  been meaning to go for awhile.. some interestin' looking films on:  'In Prison My Whole Life' this month.. ..


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2009)

Hollis said:


> Going to toddle off down to Haringey Independent Cinema this Thursday:  been meaning to go for awhile.. some interestin' looking films on:  'In Prison My Whole Life' this month.. ..


 That's a top film, I went to the premier of it, doncha know.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=227041


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes -it wasnt' bad.. Unfortunately I got up to me usual trick of falling dozing off in the first half.. Next film is 'Bablyon' - summat to do with Brixton..


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm having flashbacks to holidays from uni, where I would spend hours in the Costa Coffee in Ottakars.

Anyone remember the Quasar?  Or the little cinema by Turnpike Lane station?  My bandmate got mugged outside there (well, near Tandy)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2009)

Xanadu said:


> Anyone remember the Quasar?  Or the little cinema by Turnpike Lane station?  My bandmate got mugged outside there (well, near Tandy)




Yes I well remember getting the shit kicked out of me on several occasions.. Good movie selection though.


----------



## keithy (Sep 25, 2009)

If I get a council flat round ere will it have cocks and rats and meese fo sure? 

I heard that they all do, but then i also heard that this whole street is full of them and i've only had like 10 cocks and 2 meese


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2009)

keithy said:


> If I get a council flat round ere will it have cocks and rats and meese fo sure?
> 
> I heard that they all do, but then i also heard that this whole street is full of them and i've only had like 10 cocks and 2 meese



Pre-arranged.. you'll probably be 'visited' by the local hoodie boy crew aswell.


----------



## IC3D (Sep 25, 2009)

keithy said:


> If I get a council flat round ere will it have cocks and rats and meese fo sure?
> 
> I heard that they all do, but then i also heard that this whole street is full of them and i've only had like 10 cocks and 2 meese



are you on the Harringay ladder its got a reputation for that sort of thing = grim


----------



## keithy (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah I am, seem to have got off lightly but we're looking at staying round here so will probably have a nightmare soon. 
Where else can you live that's cheap though? I know mice are a problem allover london but it is a bit rank knowing that there's nothing you can do to stop cocks and rats and mice coming in your house and running riot.


----------



## keithy (Sep 25, 2009)

Hollis said:


> Pre-arranged.. you'll probably be 'visited' by the local hoodie boy crew aswell.



what's a hoodie boy crew? 

Will I have to bust ma skeng out?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2009)

The Wood Green Dem Men or summat - you know lanky teenagers loitering with hoodies..


----------



## keithy (Sep 25, 2009)

probs the ones that terrorise the pub I work at. They proper hate it when I ID them


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 25, 2009)

keithy said:


> If I get a council flat round ere will it have cocks and rats and meese fo sure?
> 
> I heard that they all do, but then i also heard that this whole street is full of them and i've only had like 10 cocks and 2 meese



I was born on a council estate near Wood Green.  I was very very young, but my siblings all said how the lifts used to smell of wee.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nothing you can do about mice and roaches, not true.  Fill up any holes you find, make sure you never ever leave food in the kitchen, not crumbs, not dirty plates or anything and treat any cockroaches with power or your preferred method.  Also keep your space tidy so that it's not any fun for the little ones, mice like mess.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 25, 2009)

What about a cat?  Pretty good for getting rid of mice.  Mate of mine had some kittens - said she wanted them to go to good homes..


----------



## keithy (Sep 25, 2009)

We'll never find somewhere if we have a cat in tow! 

Nah it's not so much of a problem now just worried about when we move incase we end up with somewhere infested. Am just keeping eyes open for signs when we're looking and asking landlords upfront then using lie detectors on them (well, inbuilt lie detectors!).

I can cope with what we have now, which is the odd one coming in from elsewhere then leaving again but if I got em breeding and living in my home I'd go mental


----------



## IC3D (Sep 25, 2009)

keithy said:


> We'll never find somewhere if we have a cat in tow!
> 
> Nah it's not so much of a problem now just worried about when we move incase we end up with somewhere infested. Am just keeping eyes open for signs when we're looking and asking landlords upfront then using lie detectors on them (well, inbuilt lie detectors!).
> 
> I can cope with what we have now, which is the odd one coming in from elsewhere then leaving again but if I got em breeding and living in my home I'd go mental


they can mess with you I know, check under the sink for signs when your having a look, thats where I've known mice and roaches to get in b4


----------



## Hollis (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice up at Allly Pally this afternoon.. saw acouple of people hugging the trees.


----------



## rich! (Sep 29, 2009)

Xanadu said:


> I'm having flashbacks to holidays from uni, where I would spend hours in the Costa Coffee in Ottakars.
> 
> Anyone remember the Quasar?  Or the little cinema by Turnpike Lane station?  My bandmate got mugged outside there (well, near Tandy)



I remember going to that cinema to watch Pulp Fiction for a mate's b'day. I can't think of many cinemas where you could get away with popping bottles of fizz and smoking spliffs.

And that Quasar turned into a great squat venue


----------



## Hollis (Oct 2, 2009)

Just been down the Akhbar Tandoori for a take-away.. the quality's really improved of late.  Didn't go there for years cause it was abit shit. Could be a change of ownership, but don't want to ask in case it isn't.


----------



## dat brown skin (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone knows anything about the shooting in Wood Green last night?


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 3, 2009)

rich! said:


> I remember going to that cinema to watch Pulp Fiction for a mate's b'day. I can't think of many cinemas where you could get away with popping bottles of fizz and smoking spliffs.
> 
> And that Quasar turned into a great squat venue



I used to go to that cinema! Was gutted when I found out it had closed. I saw Terminator 2 there. And Aliens 3. It was quite liberating being able to smoke weed at the cinema


----------



## Hollis (Oct 14, 2009)

There's a new coffee shop opened up on the High Road..!! what with Costa Coffee looks like more and more folk are just coming to Wood Green to chill out.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 15, 2009)

Hollis said:


> There's a new coffee shop opened up on the High Road..!! what with Costa Coffee looks like more and more folk are just coming to Wood Green to chill out.



Wood Green is London's Latin Quarter.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 21, 2009)

I had the misfortune of being in Wood Green yesterday.  There were excited whispers in the high st about the pending Primark.

Apart from that I bought a pair of headphones and a tin of quality street.


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 31, 2009)

I was in Wood Green library this morning.  Despite loathing Wood Green it does have a very comprehensive library.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone been to the new Primark yet?


----------



## keithy (Nov 23, 2009)

you don't do bad for somebody who supposedly hates wood green, do you love? 

I've been to the new Primark. It's like every other Primark.


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Were there loads of poor people there, grabbing at the cheap shit?


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 24, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Anyone been to the new Primark yet?




Yes, I went for a look-see the Sunday before last. was very crowded.
 It's nicely done out, I didn't go upstairs, just had a look at the ladies stuff on the ground floor but saw nothing I fancied. The choice of stock is no better than the Hackney branch I usually go to - just more of the same thing.

Came out after 10 minutes and went across to H&M, was nice and quiet in there and I bought two nice tops


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 11, 2009)

I will be down in Wood Green at some point this weekend.  i will keep an eye out for the greedy hoardes and mad people.


----------



## Stig (Dec 11, 2009)

I went into Wood Green Primark by accident a couple of weeks ago. It was frightening, like a big game of sardines, I couldn't get back out; I was lost and started panicking, thought I'd never see daylight again. Had to go and have a couple of curative pints in the Tollgate after that, I can tell you.

Breaking news though! A Hawkins Bazaar has opened in Wood Green Shopping City! I'm there tomorrow!   You lot stay out of there, I don't like crowds.


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 14, 2009)

I was in Wood Green today.  It wasn't too bad but there were still heaps of unemployed crowding up the footpaths.  I didn't go in to Primark.  It looked like a witch's lair: all bright and shiny but masking a deeper horro once you got to the tills.  I bought a whole pile of toffee and chocolate from Thorntons.


----------



## Boycey (Dec 14, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I was in Wood Green today.  *It wasn't too bad but there were still heaps of unemployed crowding up the footpaths.*  I didn't go in to Primark.  It looked like a witch's lair: all bright and shiny but masking a deeper horro once you got to the tills.  I bought a whole pile of toffee and chocolate from Thorntons.



chuckles, chuckles, chuckles... this is getting really bad


----------



## keithy (Dec 14, 2009)

I was shopping in wood green aswell today, and I did go into primark but yet again ditched my stuff after seeing a huge queue at the checkout. Also, I couldn't find the changing rooms. Pile of wank!

Raided New Look instead


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 14, 2009)

New Look is quite strategically placed.  I was tempted to go in, but something about Wood Green makes me want to go in and get out asap.  Did look in H&M and Dotty P's and then meandered down to Turnpike Lane.  There was nothing there but some newspaper blowing in the wind and a discarded pair of flip flops.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 14, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> There was nothing there but some newspaper blowing in the wind and a discarded pair of flip flops.




That description is art Chuckles.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 14, 2009)

I was in Wood Green today too!


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 14, 2009)

What was it that drew the three of us to that strange land?  It wasn't too crowded was it?  Fairly civilised for once.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 11, 2010)

*..*

Its been all change in Wood Green over the winter months.  Yates wine lodge has closed down - or is undertaking an extensive refit, while the "Showcase" cinema has changed ownership, now being part of the Vue group.  The seats are great - a real top quality cinema.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 11, 2010)

and El Jugs got the W3 bus there yesterday to go to Holland and Barrett for some NTB.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't been anywhere near Wood Green for ages.


----------



## Stig (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a new Lidl in Wood green now, down that side street where matalan is.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 12, 2010)

pinkmonkey said:


> and El Jugs got the W3 bus there yesterday to go to Holland and Barrett for some NTB.



Hope they found it - it's moved across the road and down a bit


----------



## Hollis (Feb 17, 2010)

A pretty exciting development in Wood Green.  A MASSIVE sign has gone up outside Wood Green Tube station.  There's going to be one of those new diagonal pedestrian crossings at the junction!!! In addition there will be new secure cycle racks available!


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 18, 2010)

Oooh that will be good.  That crossing is a bugger.  As for the cycle racks, well it's Wood Green.  Chain your bike up all you like but it's still even money if it will be there when you get back.

I might go down to Wood Green on Sunday.  Yelkcub, Hollis, fancy a coffee?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 18, 2010)

Hollis said:


> A pretty exciting development in Wood Green.  A MASSIVE sign has gone up outside Wood Green Tube station.  There's going to be one of those new diagonal pedestrian crossings at the junction!!! In addition there will be new secure cycle racks available!



Its going to be JUST like Shibuya in Tokyo!1111111!!!!!1!1


----------



## Hollis (Feb 25, 2010)

*..*

Very strange sighting in Wood Green this morning.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay.  Update.  The Taff kebab delivery van appears to have gone.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 26, 2010)

Six pages of exciting news and gossip from the Wood Green area in only six months. I must admit, I never thought it would run this long. Wood Green, down but not out.


----------



## aylee (Feb 26, 2010)

Just found this thread.

Well, I had an argument in Travel World or whatever they're called because they wouldn't change a trolley bag which I bought two weeks ago, only for the handle to break on the second occasion that I used it.  They tried to convince me to let them send it back to the manufacturer's in China to be repaired!


----------



## Hollis (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting to note the gradual decimation of the Spouters Corner entertainment zone.  Seems that Chicargo Rock is being replaced with a pound shop, while the other late night bar is turning into a Sainsbury's Local.  If I was the manager of Nando's I'm not sure I'd be too happy.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 24, 2010)

*..*

http://www.woodgreenfilmfestival.co.uk/8th__wood_green_international_short_film_festival_-_brochure.pdf


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 24, 2010)

Do you wanna go to this?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I was up in that Wood Green last week, had a drink in a proper old style Irish pub, up the hill from the tube station, the owner knew my dad, and I was related to one of the barmen  met a cousin of mine up there for paddy's night


----------



## keithy (Mar 24, 2010)

Monaughans or whatever it's called, Marty? 



I didn't know about the film festival! I may go on Saturday


----------



## marty21 (Mar 24, 2010)

keithy said:


> Monaughans or whatever it's called, Marty?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know about the film festival! I may go on Saturday



that's the one !


----------



## Hollis (Mar 28, 2010)

Was sorting out my back garden this afternoon.  After 1/2 hour I'd managed to commandeer both the neighbours to help.  I then played the old man card and got them doing the work while I looked busy with me sacateurs.    I've promised to have them around for sausages when the bbq's going.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 28, 2010)

Interestingly while walking down Lordship Lane this evening I noticed an old shop front still advertising 'Picture Post'.  Last issue, 1957.


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 7, 2010)

More Turnpike Lane than Wood Green but I went past the Queen's Head on the bus at the weekend and noticed it's closed and all boarded up.

RIP - had some good nights in there about 10 years ago.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd imagine the Beaconsfield in Green Lanes has taken over alot of its trade.. Nice pub, good beer, vibe, slightly pricey but worth it.


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2010)

where's the beaconsfield?


----------



## aylee (Apr 8, 2010)

keithy said:


> where's the beaconsfield?



Just south of the railway bridge.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/64/6452/Beaconsfield/Harringay

Only been in there once myself.

It's a great shame about the Queen's Head.  I moved into the top end of the Haringey ladder three and a half years ago and it was already in terminal decline then .... I've only ever been in there to watch football on the telly if I haven't been able to get it on Sky.  It was only serving one type of tap beer at the end.  It is still a lovely building inside .... very roomy, lots of original Victorian dark wood type furnishings.  I understand there's a shebeen at the back where they used to put bands on.  My wife and I regularly debate whether there's actually a market for a pub serving good food and putting on live music there .... sadly I doubt it.  It would need a huge investment to get it properly up and running again, but if someone did, we'd be in there all the time.


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2010)

it had 4 pool tables which was good. got a bit dodgy though and they only ever had carlsberg on. oh well. 

does that beaconsfield pub have a pool table? it says it does on the beerintheevening page but sometimes they lie


----------



## pootle (Apr 8, 2010)

Beaconsfield is just down the road/round t'corner from me.

Pint?


----------



## keithy (Apr 8, 2010)

totally. hopefully I will have some days off soon that I can drink away. 

Do they sell quavers?


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 8, 2010)

aylee said:


> Just south of the railway bridge.
> 
> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/64/6452/Beaconsfield/Harringay
> 
> ...




Yes, the Queens has lovely large Victorian rooms and they used to have live music  - the pub was very popular in the late 90's early 00's and always seemed to be busy. The Pool Room was busy too.

I don't know exactly why it fell out of favour, suppose it's just the general trend with large pubs, so many seem to be closing. I imagine it would be difficult for anyone to make a go of it, the running costs of a place as large as that would be very expensive.


----------



## rich! (Apr 8, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, the Queens has lovely large Victorian rooms and they used to have live music  - the pub was very popular in the late 90's early 00's and always seemed to be busy. The Pool Room was busy too.
> 
> I don't know exactly why it fell out of favour, suppose it's just the general trend with large pubs, so many seem to be closing. I imagine it would be difficult for anyone to make a go of it, the running costs of a place as large as that would be very expensive.



It was a "marvellous dive" around the turn of the millenium. Then it got refurbished, a lot of the old regulars stopped going, other pubs got late licenses, and generally it turned into a shitehole.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 8, 2010)

aylee said:


> It would need a huge investment to get it properly up and running again, but if someone did, we'd be in there all the time.



I guess someone did that with the Beaconsfield.  Until about 7-8 years ago the place was a dive.. I think.. too scary to go in.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 26, 2010)

Really not much to update at the moment.  They're digging up the pavement outside my house.  Awful rackett this morning.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 26, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> More Turnpike Lane than Wood Green but I went past the Queen's Head on the bus at the weekend and noticed it's closed and all boarded up.
> 
> RIP - had some good nights in there about 10 years ago.



Shame about that I used to score of bikers there as a teenager --------------> the day
sorry about the noise pollution Hollis, bad for your head that.


----------



## cuban pete (Apr 26, 2010)

rich! said:


> It was a "marvellous dive" around the turn of the millenium. Then it got refurbished, a lot of the old regulars stopped going, other pubs got late licenses, and generally it turned into a shitehole.




I had large group of mates that lived in a well established squat around the corner about ten years ago and had some truly mental nights in their,especially if your weren't completely broke and were forced to drink in the Toll Gate...

Went in there a couple of years ago and it really was a bomb;and not even a nice bomb just full of desperados,overt drug dealing,surly bar staff and shite beer just like that fucked up bar in Star Wars...


----------



## LDR (Apr 26, 2010)

blossie33 said:


> More Turnpike Lane than Wood Green but I went past the Queen's Head on the bus at the weekend and noticed it's closed and all boarded up.
> 
> RIP - had some good nights in there about 10 years ago.


I used to spend a fair bit of time there around 97/98.  It was a couple of locals that introduced me to squat parties.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 3, 2010)

Just seen a dead fox on the pavement.  Saw it last week running up and down the road. Now the bugger's dead.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2010)

*..*

I cheer myself up by watching Teardrop Explodes videos on youtube.


----------



## Upchuck (Jun 13, 2010)

I was down in 'the Green yesterday at TK Maxx.  Desperate scenes


----------



## Hollis (Jun 13, 2010)

TK Maxx is gonna be a hell hole whereever its located.. You can't blame Wood Green for the specifics of that store.

Had a roast in the Wetherspoons today.. It was shite.


----------



## keithy (Jun 13, 2010)

oooo, you narrowly missed being served by me


----------



## Hollis (Jun 14, 2010)

okay - no offence re the Wetherspoons roasts.  I just figure one every 6 months to a year is the best policy to enjoy all round.


----------



## keithy (Jun 14, 2010)

Well let's just put it this way - I have had less than one per 6 months in total from my pub and I wasn't very impressed 

I'm not kitchen


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 15, 2010)

A man of middle eastern mien hailed me from a battered white van while I was walking the dog an hour or so ago, and asked for directions to the Northern Silk Road. I denied all knowledge of it, which provoked him into a quiet fury. He insisted that it was a famous road and very close by. Six years I had been living in Southgate, I demurred, without coming across a Northern Silk Road. Was he sure? He rolled his eyes at my ignorance and spelled it out, letter by letter. It was near Arnos Grove, he explained. Very big. Very famous. Northern. Silk. Road. Then he drove away, shaking his head. 



And just as I find it, a prehistoric trading route, on Wikipedia - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Silk_Road - I realise that he meant the North Circular.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 15, 2010)

*..*

Aye, there's a strange intense quality of light over Wood Green this evening.  Feeling very in touch with the universal.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a quick update on the shopping city montage.. the logo was part of the rebranding exercise, probably 3-4 years ago now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 17, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Just seen a dead fox on the pavement.  Saw it last week running up and down the road. Now the bugger's dead.



Hackney could learn a lot from your neighbourhood and your containment of the fox problem. We shall be sending observers to the area in the next few days. Could you draw a chalk circle round the body in case it gets removed. Ta.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 22, 2010)

Interestingly foxes are in the news on the local Tottenham and Wood Green Advertiser.  Front Page Stuff.  A persian cat has been killed and mutilated - by a fox.   

.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Interestingly foxes are in the news on the local Tottenham and Wood Green Advertiser.  Front Page Stuff.  A persian cat has been killed and mutilated - by a fox.
> 
> .



a hackney kitten was killed by a fox, I saw the cunning fox, eating a headless kitten in next door's garden

these are dark times


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 23, 2010)

I saw a squashed squirrel on the way into work this morning. It was splattered in such a way that you could see its little hands and feet spread out in a running motion over a three metre stretch of road. Admittedly, this should be in Hackney chitter chatter but I thought I'd share.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> I saw a squashed squirrel on the way into work this morning. It was splattered in such a way that you could see its little hands and feet spread out in a running motion over a three metre stretch of road. Admittedly, this should be in Hackney chitter chatter but I thought I'd share.



I once killed a squirrel, it ran under the car 

again this was in hackney 


((((hackney squirrels))))


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 23, 2010)

Stop press: The Gate pub now sells Sharp's Doom Bar. Rejoice, etc.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 23, 2010)

How is that Gate these days..?  Dont' get down there so often.. all looks abit young and trendy?


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know - the gf went in! I've never been keen on the place - bit soullless with indifferent service IME - but if it sells Doom Bar, I might make the effort and drag my lazy carcass over the bridge. A review on Beer In The Evening reckons it's picked up a bit lately.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ron Merlin said:


> Stop press: The Gate pub now sells Sharp's Doom Bar. Rejoice, etc.



doom bar is a lovely ale


----------



## Hollis (Jun 23, 2010)

Was in the Ranleigh last night - just up from Bounds Green tube.  A couple of decent ales, top-rate beer garden.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 23, 2010)

am working in wood green now. god are they clueless eejits in morrisons


----------



## rich! (Jun 23, 2010)

the book shop in Wood Green is starting a loyalty card scheme on Saturday. Double points for the first 50.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Was in the Ranleigh last night - just up from Bounds Green tube.  A couple of decent ales, top-rate beer garden.



Nice pub, good beer. Must drop in again - not been for aaaaages. Not sure about their quiz, though - their knowledge of Russian is woeful! Vodka does not mean water, it means vodka, FFS! 

Although GF shouldn't really have phoned me from the pub to get the answer...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 24, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> am working in wood green now. god are they clueless eejits in morrisons



What's your specific complaint?  It's not the fish counter is it?


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 24, 2010)

Hollis said:


> What's your specific complaint?  It's not the fish counter is it?



clueless idiots who didn't know where anything is so say 'we've run out'. lo and behold, I find said salmon paste 2 mins later


----------



## Hollis (Jun 24, 2010)

To be fair to the Morrison's staff they're ususally pretty hot at finding stuff.  I do have big issues with the fish counter though.


----------



## keithy (Jun 25, 2010)

What are your issues with the fish counter Hollis?


----------



## IC3D (Jun 25, 2010)

I went to Morrisons cos I was told they had cheap Coley, they said they had none I'm thinking they did now and just fobbed me off. Motherf**kers!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 25, 2010)

keithy said:


> What are your issues with the fish counter Hollis?



I went through a phase 3 years ago when I was on a low GI diet.  So I was eating lots of kippers for breakfast.  Complete bugger to get served at the fish counter.  The staff seemed to wonder around doing their best to ignore you.  Not sure if it was their special fish counter uniforms.


----------



## keithy (Jun 26, 2010)

Good thing about morrissons is that a lot of their packaged fish is actually fresh off the fish counter, and they do tend to have better and fresher fishies than most supermarkets/places round wood green. I've never even bothered to get served at the fish counter, I just choose the nicest stuff that they've packaged and shoved in the fridge.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh right.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 30, 2010)

Doom Bar is now being served in the Ranelagh.

No fox shit seen around my way for ages.

The platform renovation is progressing nicely at AP station.

Fuck the local paper, this is gold.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 2, 2010)

help me out all you hardened N22 vets, what's the best pub in the manor for an after-work pint?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 2, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> help me out all you hardened N22 vets, what's the best pub in the manor for an after-work pint?



EN3?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 6, 2010)

Fellow long term locals may remember this pub.. the Freemasons Arms at the west end of Lordship Lane.  Shut since 2007 I see some scaffolding has gone up this week.. Conversion into affordable flats awaits I suspect.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 6, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> help me out all you hardened N22 vets, what's the best pub in the manor for an after-work pint?



You'd probably like The Gate - opposite Allly Pally overground.

Or there's that pub half way down Green Lanes.. can't remember the name.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 8, 2010)

Will be down at the Green on Saturday.  May god have mercy


----------



## Hollis (Jul 9, 2010)

Lots of slow walkers this hot weather.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 10, 2010)

Went to the Green this morning.  Some woman gave me a flyer for the Dominion Church on the high st, the one opposite the cinema.  What's that 'church' all about?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 14, 2010)

Dunno really - use to be a bingo hall, use to be a squat.., use to be a cinema.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 15, 2010)

Dead rat seen on approach to AP station this morning. Lovely.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 15, 2010)

just found a fab sarnie bar in the arcade tacked onto the library


----------



## Hollis (Jul 24, 2010)

Not sure I know the one.  Is is also a breakfast bar?  Always get confused between the post-office arcde bit, and the arcade bit in Shopping City.. Suss it out one day.  Think the cafe is in Shopping City - near Wikinsons.  Cafe does decent breakfasts.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 25, 2010)

Was down the Green yesterday and it was surprisingly civilised.  What I don;t understand is why every fucker seems to have a pushchair with a screaming child in it.  And they just take them in to shops like they own the place!  There is a time and a place people.


----------



## Stig (Jul 31, 2010)

We're off to Wood Green today. we'll probably walk up to Turnpike Lane and have one in the Spoons to fortifyl ourselves, ready to battle the pavements north to shopping city. 
We might not even make it all the way there. Might just do M&S, the big green bookshop and lidl.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 1, 2010)

Am off to Wood Green this afternoon.  anyone want anything?  I will be going to the main strip!


----------



## Hollis (Aug 1, 2010)

Fully intended to.  But didn't get that far, and kind of forgot what I wanted anyway.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 1, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Fellow long term locals may remember this pub.. the Freemasons Arms at the west end of Lordship Lane.  Shut since 2007 I see some scaffolding has gone up this week.. Conversion into affordable flats awaits I suspect.



Now demolished.  Interestingly the pub was apparently squatted several times over the last couple years- including one 'loud party'.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 1, 2010)

What's happening with the Queens Head down by Turnpike Lane?  It's all boarded up but there was still a fella supping a can or lager in the front beer garden when I strolled past this arvo.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 4, 2010)

Averted a major Health and Safety incident in Morrisons today.. water all over the floor in the vegetable section - only 1 yelllow cone!!!

Pointed this out to a Morrisons staff member.. he said 'oh my God' - got a mop - and cleaned up the water hazard.

Doing a good deal on Muller Light 'vanilla sprinkled with dark chocolate' yoghurts atm. Bought 4 - eaten 2 all ready.. only 60 cals per pot - so not so bad.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Aug 4, 2010)

Good stuff, Hollis 

The bridge reinforcement work by AP station is almost complete. The temporary traffic lights have been taken down, and the W3 bus stops have been reopened. The new pavement/road configuration on that bridge is rather exciting.


----------



## keithy (Aug 4, 2010)

went in the gate last night for the first time, I liked it  lots of very cute doggies hanging around snaffling bits of pizza dropped on the floor


----------



## Hollis (Aug 6, 2010)

Must get there sometime. Guess another trip to Morrisons is in order this evening.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 7, 2010)

..zzz.. all quiet (in Wood Green) tonight.


----------



## Stig (Aug 11, 2010)

Wood green coat of arms is nice, innit? 

http://www.civicheraldry.co.uk/middlesex.html (2nd to bottom)

Much nicer than some of the others. Very Robin Hood.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 11, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Fellow long term locals may remember this pub.. the Freemasons Arms at the west end of Lordship Lane.  Shut since 2007 I see some scaffolding has gone up this week.. Conversion into affordable flats awaits I suspect.



Its vanished completely now.  Wouldn't have known it was there.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 14, 2010)

Was on the 243 to Stokie tonight so got to see over the fence.  They're still clearing the site at present.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 20, 2010)

*UFO Sighting*

The Tottenham, Wood Green and Edmonton Journal is reporting a spate of UFO sightings this week.  Muswell Hill and Edmonton so far   " a mystery orange fire-like globe" apparently.  - So keep your eyes out guys - the Space Aliens are close by.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow! Wood Green chitter-chatter thread ramping up a notch then. I for one have felt their presence in the area for a while but then again it maybe something I got from the morrisons fish counter passing through my system.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 20, 2010)

Hollis said:


> The Tottenham, Wood Green and Edmonton Journal is reporting a spate of UFO sightings this week.  Muswell Hill and Edmonton so far   " a mystery orange fire-like globe" apparently.  - So keep your eyes out guys - the Space Aliens are close by.


 
I have seen this sometimes when riding along Park Rd.  It's not a UFO.  I figured it was some kind of weather thing.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting - I mean I guess the extra-terrestrials could be checking out Ally Pally.  It seems logical.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 25, 2010)

Was down the Green tonight.  There is a funny river effect down the hill from the right whenever there is heavy rain.  There were a few women in pumps who fell victim to the torrent.  I was in sneakers.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 26, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What's happening with the Queens Head down by Turnpike Lane?  It's all boarded up but there was still a fella supping a can or lager in the front beer garden when I strolled past this arvo.


my local when In lived on frobisher road and a legendary droogs bar, back in the day. successful when the scuzziest bar for miles around, the change of ownership sealed iots' doom when they decided to turn it intoa 'sports bar'and go all respectable.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 1, 2010)

I was checking out the new kerb outside the station- looks like they've got it prepared for the shinjuku style crossing later.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 1, 2010)

news to report for all those who need to buy lunchtime sarnie in Wood Green! The caff at the back of WG shopping city (estern side of the high st) is pretty damn good! scrumptious smoked salmon, salad, sundried toms on a large bap, tasted great, all for just £3.00. good cuppas too - you just walk to the back of Shopping Shitty, and then veer right.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 1, 2010)

Heads up on the Magnum offer in Morrisons.  £1.94 for 3 magnums + BOGOF.  That's about 33p a magum!!  Choice of classic, almond and white chocolate.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 1, 2010)

The pet shop in the market is accused of selling, 'mangy feral cats' 

http://www.haringeyindependent.co.uk/news/topstories/8365650.Wood_Green_pet_shop_owner_evades_jail_term/


----------



## keithy (Sep 2, 2010)

It's still open though innit. It's the place I was going to kidnap/liberate the guinea pigs from.

The animals there are all depressed and miserable looking. They have problems with rats. Not a nice place


----------



## IC3D (Sep 2, 2010)

pinkmonkey said:


> The pet shop in the market is accused of selling, 'mangy feral cats'


 
Ethical locally sourced pets they told me


----------



## keithy (Sep 2, 2010)

IC3D said:


> Ethical locally sourced pets they told me


 
...they keep kittens in a tank.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a weird little market that. Then again, the caff at the back's OK


----------



## keithy (Sep 6, 2010)

tis good for cheap veg


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 6, 2010)

keithy said:


> tis good for cheap veg


v true, and the butcher's good


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 7, 2010)

and for mangy, feral cats....


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 9, 2010)

The Buckingham Road bridge over the railway line isn't even finished yet, and it's being criticised for being a "mugger's tunnel". They might have a point. Hornsey Journal story.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 9, 2010)

btw, everyone beware the offie/spar mimimart that's 3 shops along on the right from the tube entrance, on Lordship Lane. pushy young bloke in there tried to sting me yesterday


----------



## Hollis (Sep 10, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> btw, everyone beware the offie/spar mimimart that's 3 shops along on the right from the tube entrance, on Lordship Lane. pushy young bloke in there tried to sting me yesterday



Your gonna have to give specifics if you're making accusations about Spar.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 10, 2010)

i was offered cocaine by a passer by shortly after leaving cineworld last night... weeeird


----------



## keithy (Sep 10, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i was offered cocaine by a passer by shortly after leaving cineworld last night... weeeird


 
what kind of passer by was it? It was probably a trick so they could smash your branes in and take your moneys


----------



## Hollis (Sep 10, 2010)

Boycey said:


> i was offered cocaine by a passer by shortly after leaving cineworld last night... weeeird



Must look the type.  Never been offered bugger all. An ecstasy pill at Finsbury Park once.. go figure, need it in that place.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 11, 2010)

Massive house party going on out the back last night.. cocaine fuellled laughter all the way to 6 am. Disgusting. Thank god it stopped then.  The Heavy Metal household two doors down have got a gazeebo up, so maybe they're gonna start later.. still Motorhead is preferable to hip-hop.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 15, 2010)

Just missed Strethamite on the tube.. I was on the up escalator. He was on the down.  Interesting.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollis said:


> Just missed Strethamite on the tube.. I was on the up escalator. He was on the down.  Interesting.


greeting me isn't illegal, you know


----------



## keithy (Sep 16, 2010)

I wouldn't recognise either of you


----------



## IC3D (Sep 16, 2010)

Me neither. On another note the staff in TK MAX appear to believe that the air con is only broken and will be fixed a some point, good luck with that.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2010)

another cracking sarnie find! In the mini-arcade at the back of t'library. cheap and good. you heard it here first.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm afraid you had just got on the escalator and were lookin' in the opposite direction, and I was just getting off the escalator as I noticed.  Would have caused a major scene.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollis said:


> I'm afraid you had just got on the escalator and were lookin' in the opposite direction, and I was just getting off the escalator as I noticed.  Would have caused a major scene.


fair play to the slaphead!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 20, 2010)

Less Wood Green, more Ally Pally, but this morning I saw a discarded empty bottle of *organic* beer by the station. Better class of litter lout up our way, clearly. 

 at self.

You will also be excited to hear that the bridge reinforcement is NEARLY FINISHED!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 20, 2010)

Pretty exciting that bridge reinforcement.  Though it can't compete with the on-going pavement development programme outside the tube. 

I think I might go for an afternoon stroll up to Wood Green Civic Centre, check out the entrance foyer.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 20, 2010)

You're probably right about the pavement development, Hollis - I feel a frisson just thinking about it. Although we are geting new lamp posts up our way.

Let us know what the foyer's like, won't you?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 20, 2010)

The foyer was abit of a let down - I was hoping they'd have a plaque to the WWII dead in their.  But if they have its not in the entrance foyer.  As it is there's just this beast opposite.. But I think it only has names of the WWI dead.







There was some old biddy in there and a security guard, but neither seemed that interested in me.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 22, 2010)

The bridge reinforcement has taken a dramatic turn! We now have bright green cycle lanes painted on either side of the road. Can't wait for the rest of the road markings, then my life will truly be complete.


----------



## Upchuck (Sep 23, 2010)

I plan to walk down there this weekend and have a look


----------



## Hollis (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting new layout in Argos - all the TVs are on the left hand side now.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 24, 2010)

Commiserations 

The road markings on the bridge are now complete.

There's still a fucking great load of mud left on my road after the new sewage pipe was laid. The shopkeepers are none too pleased.

And the new lamp posts are taking ages to put in. The pavement now has lots of flooded holes.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2010)

e2a:re, previous report of pushy young  bloke in Spar near Wood Green tube trying to skim me
right. tried to charge me double what I Was buying, when I pointed this out, claimed I had underpaid previously


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2010)

Ron Merlin said:


> Commiserations
> 
> The road markings on the bridge are now complete.
> 
> ...


where IS said bridge, btw? forgive me, am but newly-returned to the manor


----------



## Ron Merlin (Sep 24, 2010)

Go uphill up Station Road from Wood Green, this becomes Buckingham Road, go past Ally Pally station (on the left) and the road bears left over the railway. This is the bridge as it used to be:


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 24, 2010)

aah...given I work off Mayes Rd, nearer to me than I thought


----------



## Ron Merlin (Oct 7, 2010)

Bollard and road-narrows sign knocked over on Bedford Road (by AP station footbridge) this morning. Paving stones at weird angles as a result.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 7, 2010)

and WHEN will they finish whatever it is they're doing to the pavements around the station? it's getting quite ridiculous


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 19, 2010)

great anti-cuts demo outside the Civic Centre last night, about 200 there


----------



## Upchuck (Oct 19, 2010)

Streathamite said:


> and WHEN will they finish whatever it is they're doing to the pavements around the station? it's getting quite ridiculous


 
Was in the Green Sunday and it was a sea of plastic barriers in that area _still_.  It was confusing and so complicated I decided not to cross the road


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 20, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Was in the Green Sunday and it was a sea of plastic barriers in that area _still_.  It was confusing and so complicated I decided not to cross the road


I know where you're coming from, entirely


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 2, 2010)

bump....the Wood Green Sandwich bar report for Wood Green workers.
Sarnie bar oposite post office. Limited range, but great if you like coriander chicken and salad boxes based on same.
Jenny's in market by wood green shopping city; wannabe wimpy's good for burgers only.
sarnie bar at back of same market. Terrif for smoked salmon/tuna sarnies, decent cuppa.
Subway; fine, if you like subway's.
Gregg's. slow as fuck in serving people.
Bagel joint by library; good range, sublime cream cheese bagel, generally good.
sarnie bar 4 down past library on way to shopping city; not cheap, but stuff is generally excellent


----------



## slainte (Nov 8, 2010)

hmm its been such a while since I have been into the boards and to see hollis is still posting and living in wood green. I have moved back technically wood green but right near bounds green tube really and Im loving it lot of shops changed to polish ones but I fit right in being a scummy Irishman and all that among all the supposed scum and riff raff I fit right in ... Seems that a lot of wood green people post here so any chance of a catchup with anyone in wood green pint wise


----------



## marty21 (Nov 8, 2010)

slainte said:


> hmm its been such a while since I have been into the boards and to see hollis is still posting and living in wood green. I have moved back technically wood green but right near bounds green tube really and Im loving it lot of shops changed to polish ones but I fit right in being a scummy Irishman and all that among all the supposed scum and riff raff I fit right in ... Seems that a lot of wood green people post here so any chance of a catchup with anyone in wood green pint wise


 
I have drunk in the Irish pub in Wood Green a few times, a couple of cousins are regulars - Monaghan's Tavern, just up the hill from the station.


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 9, 2010)

slainte said:


> Seems that a lot of wood green people post here so any chance of a catchup with anyone in wood green pint wise


am seriously considering this


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 10, 2010)

When I was there last Sunday the partitions were still up round the station causing mass confusion.  Got myself some nice toffee from Thorntons tho


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 29, 2010)

breaking news; "Breakbar", just by Primark, is a nifty little caff/sarnie bar


----------



## Upchuck (Nov 29, 2010)

Was down the Green today.  Grim grim grim.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 8, 2010)

Wood Green Christmas shop window.






(thanks to PinkMonkey)


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 8, 2010)

Lovely bit of half-arsed window dressing there ^


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 21, 2010)

Some nice graffiti drawn in the snow on cars near AP station recently: "Snow", "Love" and "Ben is a cunt".


----------



## Upchuck (Dec 23, 2010)

Was down the Green yesterday.  Bollards removed though the pavement etc all looks the same.

Usual rabble of push chairs and unemployed folk speaking in tongues.


----------



## IC3D (Jan 22, 2011)

Anti Public Services cuts demo.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha! I know who that ^ is dressed as Lynn Featherstone/Death! 

On an arguably less exciting note, Palace Gates Road will soon be graced by two posh new traffic-calming humps.

Brains SA and Sharp's Doom Bar now available in The Gate.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 19, 2011)

Was down the Green today.  Mut say the new crossing in very good, allowing the pelican from the station to Morrisons


----------



## Ron Merlin (Feb 22, 2011)

Good, innit? Albeit a little unnerving the first time you use it.


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 22, 2011)

I was at that demo!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Feb 22, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> I was at that demo!


 
The one portraying Lynne Featherstone as death is actually my better half. She's only gone and kept that bloody mask, though - it's bloody terrifying when you find it suddenly, possibly under the influence of something


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 22, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> The one portraying Lynne Featherstone as death is actually my better half. She's only gone and kept that bloody mask, though - it's bloody terrifying when you find it suddenly, possibly under the influence of something



Well _played_, Missus Merlin!


----------



## Ron Merlin (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup, that's my gal - a right little shit-stirrer. 

*proud*


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2011)

The Morrisons self-service checkout tills are a disaster.  After 13 years of loyal shopping, I've found myself walking out the store twice in the last month. 

Are Morrisons aware just how bad these things are?  Do they care?


----------



## lolo (Mar 2, 2011)

Please support The Big Green Bookshop if you can - they might be going under - they are asking that people buy a book next week to help them out


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is that the shop in the side road? Think I looked in there once.
It's very, very difficult for small bookshops to keep going these days - too much competition from Amazon etc.


----------



## lolo (Mar 3, 2011)

yeah they are v cool in there and it would be shit if they went cos then we would only have whsmiths which is nasty


----------



## sihhi (Mar 11, 2011)

Lolo do you know them? The problem is no one is buying books from WHSmith or Big Green Bookshop with the recession. 
If they're serious and want people to defend them from eviction, I'm sure people would help.


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 11, 2011)

Ron Merlin said:


> The one portraying Lynne Featherstone as death is actually my better half. She's only gone and kept that bloody mask, though - it's bloody terrifying when you find it suddenly, possibly under the influence of something


By curious coincidence, Lynne Featherstone _looked_ pretty deathly when local activists picketed an event of hers recently


----------



## sihhi (Mar 11, 2011)

This is important for Wood Green, seriously there should be public information about NHS cuts in every corner of Wood Green:



> SAVE OUR NHS - DISPEL THE MYTHS
> Thursday March 17th 2011 - 7.30pm
> Wood Green Christian Centre
> 24 Lymington Avenue, N22 6JA (just off the High Rd)
> ...



Organised by the Better Local Healthcare Campaign supported by HAPS Haringey Alliance for Public Services aka 'the Alliance' aka a chance to defend our jobs and our country for people in Haringey.



> Speakers
> Dr Kambiz Boomla (GP)
> Sue Hessel (Local Campaigner, HFRA)
> Colin Leys (Author of "The Plot against the  NHS”, member of BLHC)
> ...


----------



## IC3D (May 12, 2011)

lolo said:


> Please support The Big Green Bookshop if you can - they might be going under - they are asking that people buy a book next week to help them out


 
Oh if its still there I'll go in and buy one, on another note I was in Morrisons yesterday and an employee was doling out reduced food through a gap next to the veg to like a scrum of twenty or so jostling shoppers scrabbling for bargains, it was fucking horrifying I was staring for ages until I went in and got two bags of spuds for 18p.


----------



## Streathamite (May 13, 2011)

well done sihhi, I'm no longer in the alliance as I now work from home in Leyton, but PLEASE all Haringey residents do attend - these are _your_ services being decimated


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2011)

I see Wood Green has been selected to be the flagship location for the new 'easygym' fitness concept.

Pretty exciting, and exceptional value at £13.99 a month, or £17,99 after 4 months.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2011)

Hollis said:


> I see Wood Green has been selected to be the flagship location for the new 'easygym' fitness concept.
> 
> Pretty exciting, and exceptional value at £13.99 a month, or £17,99 after 4 months.


 
And give up skin bleaching levels of chlorine and infectious skin diseases that my Haringey leisure pass affords me, never.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 6, 2011)

I dunno about Haringey leisure, this place is 10 minutes walk away. Though I'm not too sure about the orange "easy" branding.. be abit of a sterile environment, I figure.


----------



## IC3D (Aug 7, 2011)

High street renovation looking impressive today, I like the open plan concept.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 12, 2011)

None of it looks so impressive now.
OK...calling all altruistic residents of the london borough of Haringey.
frogwoman and I are visiting the tottenham green leisure centre on Phillip lane on monday evening. That's the nerve centre for
http://www.riotcleanup.co.uk/index.php. ALL welcome - brin what you can
we none of us are responsible for the devastatation that has been visited on London: We ARE - all of us, every last one - responsible for the social and economic conditions that drove those people to riot


----------



## Hollis (Aug 18, 2013)

The Morrison's Local is a welcome addition to the high street.  Though I couldn't help noticing that the main Morrison's main supermarket seemed very understaffed on Friday night.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 10, 2015)

Exciting times in Shopping City.  A new pavement widening scheme is in progress.  Having lived here 17 years, I fondly remember the first pavement widening scheme from 2002.

"Pavements are being widened, more pedestrian crossings and better lighting is being installed, and the road will be raised in several areas in a bid to reduce driving speeds and prioritise pedestrians at junctions.

New bus shelters will be installed along the High Road, with some stops relocated, and more new signage, new bicycle stands, trees, plants and “green walls” will appear."


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

"Can we move this thread to the Brixton forum? 

Always thought it was odd it wasn't"


----------



## andysays (Mar 14, 2016)

mango5 said:


> "Can we move this thread to the Brixton forum?
> 
> Always thought it was odd it wasn't"



Don't you bloody dare 

Starts campaign for new "Tottenham, Wood Green and Harringay" forum


----------



## mango5 (Mar 14, 2016)

*post reported - wrong forum*


----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2017)

Rapidly following on the footsteps of pret a manger, a branch of Foxtons is opening up this month.  Interesting times.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 16, 2017)

A game-changer in the history of Wood Green - the release of the Wood Green Area Action Plan and a new vision for Wood Green.

http://www.haringey.gov.uk/sites/haringeygovuk/files/aap_med_res_16mb_0.pdf

This could mean the end of Shopping City, (as we know it).


----------



## Hollis (Mar 9, 2017)

Attended a 'drop-in' session in Morrison's supermarket this evening.

Verbal confirmation from a housing officer  that Shopping City could be turned to dust. 

Also seems the Council Offices opposite the tube will be subject to change of use: though I'm not clear if the intention is to knock them down as well.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 8, 2017)

40th anniversary of the 'Battle of Wood Green' on 23rd April.   Was oblivious to the history here...


----------



## Hollis (May 31, 2018)

In a very exciting discovery today, I was checking out early Jethro Tull gig timelines while waiting for the Breeders to come on stage at the Roundhouse.  Much to my surprise I discover that the newly formed Tull played 2 gigs in Wood Green back in 1968 before hitting the big time.

The venue in question being the now closed 'Fishmonger's Arms'

The following link shows a vintage history up until the mid-70s.  Sadly all closed down now, though I believe the Fishmonger's is still standing unlike the Nightingale.

Our Musical Heritage: Live at the Fishmongers Arms


----------



## Hollis (Apr 16, 2020)

Interesting coda to a 'local character...' a sad story, and not what you'd of necessarily expected.. definitely part of the scenery in Wood Green!


----------



## blossie33 (Apr 16, 2020)

I wasn't familiar with the gentleman but a friend who lives in the area was and she posted on FB about him a couple of days ago.
RIP


----------



## Hollis (May 31, 2021)

Exciting times in Wood Green as a FLOOD hits the High Road.. and damn I missed all the action.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 9, 2022)

Hello, maybe some of you Wood Green people can help - hope this is allowed - mods please delete if not   

One of my closest friends has recently moved there and unfortunately she had someone rip her off with some work she had planned - fitting some decking in her garden. The guy has basically fucked off pocketing the money leaving it half finished   

Can anyone recommend someone good who she can *trust* - so important  who can help her finish off the job? Thank you a million in advance


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 9, 2022)

Can't help I'm afraid but I'm very sorry for her - it's so difficult to know who is trustworthy without a personal recommendation.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 9, 2022)

I've emailed someone who _may_ know someone on the local community board.

Watch this space..


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 29, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Hello, maybe some of you Wood Green people can help - hope this is allowed - mods please delete if not
> 
> One of my closest friends has recently moved there and unfortunately she had someone rip her off with some work she had planned - fitting some decking in her garden. The guy has basically fucked off pocketing the money leaving it half finished
> 
> Can anyone recommend someone good who she can *trust* - so important  who can help her finish off the job? Thank you a million in advance


My good friend fits decking and is in wood green, I can vouch for trust worthiness 100%. He's got a portfolio of work to show. Give me a shout if you need


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 29, 2022)

(He is also good at most general practical builder type stuff if anyone needs, but gardens and decking are his specialty)


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2022)

JD Wetherspoon announces Turnpike Lane pub sale | Haringey Community Press

No words.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 14, 2022)

Protests in Wood Green tonight against the LTNs - don't recall seeing a demo like this in last 20+years.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Hollis (Nov 25, 2022)

Wood Green Shopping City.. under construction..


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 25, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Wood Green Shopping City.. under construction..
> 
> View attachment 352749


What was there before, do you know?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

I think the railway line and Noel Park station took up a large part of it on the East side... it cut across what is now Shopping City..


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 28, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Wood Green Shopping City.. under construction..
> 
> View attachment 352749



Wonder if I can see my friends house on Lordship Lane in that old pic?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

Loads more here on Noel Park Station:

Disused Stations: Noel Park & Wood Green Station


----------



## klang (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm very keen on that little green just marked 'Rec.Grd.' off Westbury Av. I'm there quite a lot. Russell Park it is now.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

I've found this from 1915- which is the east side of what is Shopping City.. probably where WHSmiths is:



High Road Wood Green c1915


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

Interesting one of High Road/Lordship Lane c1970..

Can see they knocked down the buidling with the green dome - the old library -  to make way for the hideous council offices..




Wood Green High Road / Lordship Lane Junction c1970


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

This is looking north up high road in1905 towards where Wood Green tube would be.. the Wine & Spirit shop is where Boots in shopping city is now!



Wood Green High Road Circa 1905


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

And this is the view from where the tube is now in 1906.. to the left is Spouter's Corner - home of Hollywood Green cinema:


----------



## Hollis (Nov 28, 2022)

This is the old railway bridge across the High Road - removed when Shopping City built..


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanks for all the information Hollis !
I didn't know about the old stations however, I remembered I've walked down Avenue Road, which leads into West Green Road and there's an old railway bridge where the track would have gone under.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2022)

Hollis said:


> I think the railway line and Noel Park station took up a large part of it on the East side... it cut across what is now Shopping City..
> 
> View attachment 353348


it's also interesting there that it marks ducketts green - now of course ducketts common


----------



## andysays (Nov 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Thanks for all the information Hollis !
> I didn't know about the old stations however, I remembered I've walked down Avenue Road, which leads into West Green Road and there's an old railway bridge where the track would have gone under.
> View attachment 353403


That's where my allotment is!


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

andysays said:


> That's where my allotment is!


...and the toddlers first nursery.
....and a cute little hidden orchard.


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

also - wrt to that old map: I think that Noel Park is one of the most beautiful pockets of North London. That and the Tower Gardens Estate.


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

The little park in the middle of Tower Gardens is a hidden gem. Great for picnics and long summer evenings.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2022)

klang said:


> The little park in the middle of Tower Gardens is a hidden gem. Great for picnics and long summer evenings.


it's not in or even near tower gardens, and i haven't actually explored it (despite admiring it for many years), but the estate to the south of woodhouse road n12 is i think very pretty


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not in or even near tower gardens, and i haven't actually explored it (despite admiring it for many years), but the estate to the south of woodhouse road n12 is i think very pretty
> View attachment 353413


haven't been. Looks a bit like the estate just north of Tower Gardens.


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

fun fact - Tower Gardens is named after Tower Hamlets as it was built to re-settle Tower Hamlets slum-dwellers.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 29, 2022)

klang said:


> fun fact - Tower Gardens is named after Tower Hamlets as it was built to re-settle Tower Hamlets slum-dwellers.



Was that in the late 60's then - Tower Hamlets only became a borough in 1965?


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Was that in the late 60's then - Tower Hamlets only became a borough in 1965?


Originally named White Hart Lane Estate when it was built in the early 1900s. 









						Tower Gardens Estate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Was that in the late 60's then - Tower Hamlets only became a borough in 1965?


tower hamlets only became a borough on the reorganisation of london government in 1965, yes. but the name tower hamlets has a far longer history - London Borough of Tower Hamlets - Wikipedia


----------



## klang (Nov 29, 2022)

https://www.bing.com/maps?q=tower+gardens+estate+tottenham&FORM=HDRSC6
		


secret foraging tip - just after Rose supermarket on Waltheof Avenue is a little alleyway to the left. At the end of it is a massive fig tree. It fed me and my family for the last few summers


----------



## rich! (Nov 29, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Thanks for all the information Hollis !
> I didn't know about the old stations however, I remembered I've walked down Avenue Road, which leads into West Green Road and there's an old railway bridge where the track would have gone under.
> View attachment 353403


my allotment is about 30m away from you right there.


----------



## rich! (Nov 29, 2022)

klang said:


> ...and the toddlers first nursery.
> ....and a cute little hidden orchard.


helped dig and plant that hidden orchard.


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2022)

I've never seen all these Wood Green Wonders. We should do a walk..?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 30, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> What was there before, do you know?





Hollis said:


> I think the railway line and Noel Park station took up a large part of it on the East side... it cut across what is now Shopping City..



I don't know the patch well (Wood Green to me is a very distant place that the 141 bus occasionally used to run through to from the Catford region) but have you met the National Library of Scotland's map collection?

Includes large scale OS maps from pre-1914 and post-1945, and options including side by side view

This is post-1945 / current Open Street Map, but other options are available


----------



## andysays (Nov 30, 2022)

rich! said:


> my allotment is about 30m away from you right there.


<waves to allotment neighbour>


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I don't know the patch well (Wood Green to me is a very distant place that the 141 bus occasionally used to run through to from the Catford region) but have you met the National Library of Scotland's map collection?
> 
> Includes large scale OS maps from pre-1914 and post-1945, and options including side by side view
> 
> This is post-1945 / current Open Street Map, but other options are available


Thanks, yes I did know about that map, I've used it myself so I don't know why I didn't think about it and had a look for Wood Green


----------



## Hollis (Nov 30, 2022)

Here's a good one pre-Shopping City of the bridge and Noel Park station - looking south where Shopping City is now..


----------



## Hollis (Nov 30, 2022)

And another one of Noel Park station:


----------



## Hollis (Tuesday at 10:22 PM)

Just come across this Countryfile feature on Lordship Rec!  Great stuff..


----------



## blossie33 (Yesterday at 9:47 AM)

That's great!
I was up near there a few days ago, went to Bruce Castle museum, but I've never actually been in the park.


----------



## klang (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

Hollis said:


> Just come across this Countryfile feature on Lordship Rec!  Great stuff..



I moved away from the area but went to lord rec last weekend. Felt like coming home.


----------



## klang (Yesterday at 10:50 AM)

Tottenham is great for parks and green spaces. Downhills, Lord Rec, Bruce Park and Tott cemetery all pretty much adjacent to each other. Then there are the marshes, the lee, woodberry, etc etc.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Yesterday at 1:28 PM)

Hollis said:


> Just come across this Countryfile feature on Lordship Rec!  Great stuff..



Featuring Dave Morris of McLibel trial fame.


----------

